# which trigger do you prefer???



## phensway

indecisive about which one i want to buy....... need some help.... and maybe some pics???


----------



## Hareball

buy my queen, i'll ship


----------



## phensway

how much........


----------



## Hareball

$135 plus shipping. easily a $300 fish retail.


----------



## phensway

is he big?? will he fit in a 70 long??? (6' long) gaurantee shipping??


----------



## Hareball

phensway said:


> is he big?? will he fit in a 70 long??? (6' long) gaurantee shipping??


 it's getting big. I would say pushing around 9" now. you would need to upgrade in a few months to a 180g at least.

if death occured I would meet you halfway on the money. the fish is hella healthy and brian scott would be the shipper.


----------



## phensway

9 inches is huge!!! i would have to upgrade in a week............. how does she eat????


----------



## Hareball

it eats like a fat kid at the dessert bar.
you might not be able to add fish once it's in the tank if you bought it. the most aggresive fish I have ever kept.


----------



## Jebus

you forgot picasso my favorite


----------



## phensway

i figured picasso and niger come a dime a dozen........ and im lookin for something either really expensive or really hard to get ........... even though most of those species arent very rare at all........


----------



## thePACK

what other fish do you have at the moment in your tank?


----------



## phensway

still cycling, so nothing is in it........... i also forgot to add titan and blue line triggers..........


----------



## piranha45

queen or clown, i voted queen though.

I'd jump through flaming hoops to get ahold of hareball's specimen, if I were actually capable of housing it (I have no SW setups though)


----------



## phensway

i really want to buy hareballs queen....... but that seems really really big for my tank......... i saw tons of pics of it on pfish!!!!!! what a fish!!!!!! i love queens bc they have the same shape as a niger, with the aggression of a clown.......


----------



## sweet lu

ether a queen or a niger

you can find some really nice niger triggers

try www.liveaquaria.com and look at there triggers and see if you like any


----------



## mr_rob_boto

Yeah, where's the picasso?? You dont like 'em or somethin?


----------



## Andrew

If you want something expensive and rare, I would get a juvinile m-f pair of crosshatch triggers, or you could just get one.
They live pretty deep down in the water, so catching them is very hard.
They are my favorite trigger, and one day I will have a pair, hopefully.

But with the momey you would spend on a pair, you buy Hareball's Queen and have change left over for a bigger tank. LOL


----------



## garybusey

Get a Niger Trigger then you don't need such a large tank, but if your going to get the big tank then go with the Queen Trigger.....


----------



## phensway

those cross hatch ones are the sh*t!!!!!!!!

picasso's are really nice, but too common for what i am lookin for.......

my lfs had a niger that was about 8 inches, it had such a personality!! it would swim to the top of the tank and let you rub its side!!!!!!!! and it would spit out streams of water........... the cubical not havin a top got the best of him though


----------



## thePACK

Andrew said:


> If you want something expensive and rare, I would get a juvinile m-f pair of crosshatch triggers, or you could just get one.
> They live pretty deep down in the water, so catching them is very hard.
> They are my favorite trigger, and one day I will have a pair, hopefully.
> 
> But with the momey you would spend on a pair, you buy Hareball's Queen and have change left over for a bigger tank. LOL


i had a really nice male..but i ended up trading him away..if i would of known i would of shipped it to you..and charged you for what i paid for it(if i told you,you wouldn't believe me(cheap)..you can see him here in the back


----------



## thePACK

i would have to say blueline or queen...


----------



## sweet lu

thePACK said:


> Andrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want something expensive and rare, I would get a juvinile m-f pair of crosshatch triggers, or you could just get one.
> They live pretty deep down in the water, so catching them is very hard.
> They are my favorite trigger, and one day I will have a pair, hopefully.
> 
> But with the momey you would spend on a pair, you buy Hareball's Queen and have change left over for a bigger tank. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> i had a really nice male..but i ended up trading him away..if i would of known i would of shipped it to you..and charged you for what i paid for it(if i told you,you wouldn't believe me(cheap)..you can see him here in the back
Click to expand...

 why did you trade such a rare fish?

nice fish and puffers though


----------



## phensway

the pack= i should of added blue line........ that is one of my favorites too........... that is a beautiful picture to go with a beautiful fish!!!!!!!!!! i heard they are pricey too............


----------



## phensway

why isnt anyone voting???????? only 10 people...........


----------



## thePACK

i traded him..cause i can get them pretty much when i want too..my dealer gets them often..and yes the bluelines are pricey,not as much as a queen..my opinion is that you can't go wrong with neither of them..and if the descision is too hard.. get both..


----------



## Andrew

He was very nice looking. How was his temperment? I have heard they are very docile. I was going to get a queen angel, and a few other incedental fish to put with the trigger. I was told that the angel may pick on the trigger, especially if the angel is alot larger.


----------



## thePACK

i housed them together with no problems..the occasion chase for a quick second during feeding time..but no damage ever occured.but i did have a problem with the sohal tang and the trigger(they kind look alike)..so the sohal would be on the constant chase with the trigger (that was also a reason why i traded him away)..he was very docile fish,but he could hold his own if he wanted to...there not that wimpy


----------



## phensway

are you tellin me that this thread has been viewed almost 300 times, and it only has 16 votes!!!!!!!! i know that more than 16 people have viewed this thread....... maybe some people dont know what triggers are??


----------



## Jebus

Nice dogface puffers man


----------



## acestro

Need picasso for a choice, many of us dig them! That's why so few votes... and because we're lazy :rasp:


----------



## micus

picasso's are awesome , the dont need a large tank , and can be quite agressive ( if that wut your into) if i had a sw setup i would be picking up the pair of picassos' right now DAMN SLATWATER PRICES


----------



## His Majesty

i love them all. 
but if i had to choose one id say the queen


----------



## Trillion

how in the hell are you gonna have a picture of a clown trigger in your sig and vote for a queen trigger?









any way the best triggers are the clown triggers as far as looks go and colors, but they have to have a lot of room.

the best practical trig to keep is the blue jaw, a.k.a the niger trigger.

IMO, who can disagree?


----------



## smokinbubbles

Trillion said:


> how in the hell are you gonna have a picture of a clown trigger in your sig and vote for a queen trigger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any way the best triggers are the clown triggers as far as looks go and colors, but they have to have a lot of room.
> 
> *the best practical trig to keep is the blue jaw, a.k.a the niger trigger.*
> IMO, who can disagree?


2 different triggers there buddy. a blue jaw is a blue jaw and a niger is a niger.

J-Rod


----------



## redbellyman21

garybusey said:


> Get a Niger Trigger then you don't need such a large tank, but if your going to get the big tank then go with the Queen Trigger.....


My personal favorite as well or huma huma


----------



## Sheppard

imo there's nothing else like a big mean-Queen







They are such badasses I love them!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I like all of them, I want to set-up a 55 FOWLR this summer for one, dont know which one yet though.


----------



## badforthesport

How about all!!! =)


----------

